# Just bought some liveryman 'harmony' clippers, anyone else got them?



## georgiegirl (18 October 2008)

well my 'arena's have finally given up after 10 years of service. was clipping twig the other day when they suddenly stopped and there was a smell which wasnt particularly nice! I'm going to buy a fuse tomorrow and see if thats the problem. taken them apart and cant see anything else.

In the meantime i've got some 'harmony' clippers. had a demo in the shop, very lightweight and slim, two sets of blades for slipping and trimming, very quiet, and a external battery pack......sounds like the perfect clipper!

Just going through what seems a long and drawn out 'battery conditioning' process  
	
	
		
		
	


	





has anyone else used these?


----------



## Jennypenny (18 October 2008)

I have got some that I use for clipping. They are great but seem to struggle with really thick coats. I clipped my boy early so his winter coat was not too thick and they clipped him great. But I clipped a friends horse today which had a really wolly coat and it took me ages! (like 3 hours!!!) It really struggled to go through the hair on his quarters??? So just a tip dont let your ned get to wolly before you clip with the Harmony clippers. Great at general trimming all year round and fantasic for nervous horses.


----------



## katie_southwest (18 October 2008)

Mine are fab, great for nervous horses and I only trace clip mine so they do that fine. Not sure how good they would be for a full clip though.


----------



## chunkytfg (19 October 2008)

if it's a burning smell then it wont be a fuse as a fuse popping wont make a smell.

More likely the brushes in the motor have worn out and they burn as then get to there last legs.

In theory if you can get the clippers apart then new brushes can either be fitted or new ones made to fit.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (19 October 2008)

Had my Liveryman clippers for 18 months now. First year I only trace clipped 1 horse and they were great though as a clipping virgin, I made ned look like he'd been an extra in Sweeney Todd! This year, my clippers have done a trace on Sunny once, an early low trace on ultra hairy Angel once, a higher trace on ultra hairy, ultra sweaty Angel (which meant dooing the whole thing all over again coz her hair grows like weeds), and a blanket clip on a friends horse. That's all in about 3 weeks so not bad at all I reckon. 2 other liveries are going to do trace clips on their neds and have asked to borrow my Liveryman clippers (payment in Maltesers lol) so for a budget set of clippers I reckon they are truly fantastic. The battery pack on your belt is ace too. No trailing wires. 

But not sure what you mean about a "battery conditioning process" with yours??? I got mine home, unwrapped them,charged them up and shaved my ned! What is battery conditioning coz I haven't done it????


----------



## Stinkbomb (20 October 2008)

I have them to clip my mini with for showing. I did about 15 full clips in 2007 ( we clip before every show ) and about 3 full clips with them this year. Not with the same blade i might add as i need his coat super sleak for shows and they were fab. It takes me about 3 hours to do one clip ( its harder on a small one!! ) but the battery never ran out and ive always used the battery pack. 

I never did a battery conditioning process either, just charged them up and used them!


----------



## chunkytfg (20 October 2008)

battery conditioning is probably something like you do on a new mobile phone where you should charge it and then run it completely dead a couple of times to ensure that when it is charged it gives it's full potential.

Also remember that if the chargers arnt used except a couple of times a year they should be charged up and run dry then charged again a couple of times a year otherwise you'll be buying new batteries more than is necessary.


----------



## horsey girl (18 October 2010)

HELP - I have some Liveryman "harmony" clippers which have been working well until this weekend -got half my neddy clipped, took blade off to re oil couldnt get blade back on as blade holder was stuck down, got it back up and attached Blade, sounds ok but not cutting hair at all - any ideas PLS HELP X


----------



## Ashf (18 October 2010)

horsey girl said:



			HELP - I have some Liveryman "harmony" clippers which have been working well until this weekend -got half my neddy clipped, took blade off to re oil couldnt get blade back on as blade holder was stuck down, got it back up and attached Blade, sounds ok but not cutting hair at all - any ideas PLS HELP X
		
Click to expand...

Yes. You have likely got hair between the blades.

Mains clippers use a nut and bolt which are tightened with thumb pressure to make the blades interfere with each other to create a shear effect like a pair of scissors. The Harmony blades need to interfere to cut properly and are hed in tension with a powerful spring. This spring doesn't have the ability to force the tension of the nut and bolt and the blades stay apart.

Take off, clean between the blades, oil well, and try again


----------



## custard (18 October 2010)

georgiegirl said:



			Just going through what seems a long and drawn out 'battery conditioning' process  
	
	
		
		
	


	





has anyone else used these?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, starting the battery is a pain in the ass but they are very good and really do go for 3 hours.


----------



## vicksey (19 October 2010)

Ive had mine a while now, but never had a problem with the battery, think i just had to charge it for a while. They are fab lil clippers but do struggle getting through a thick coat and feathers. They are great for faces and ears and full clips on horses thatare not too thick in the coat or need a lil top up clip! Love em, got my very nervous horse confident to be clipped without any help from the twitch or sedalin gel!!!!!!!


----------



## McNally (20 October 2010)

I have mains ones and they are brilliant for my nervous horse the only problem which really irritates me is the cable is spiral and very short which means i have to hold the extension lead in my free hand which is a real hassle especially when you are doing bits that require 2 hands!


----------



## ace87 (27 October 2010)

I'm planning on buying some of these, I have used my  whalsey heavy duty clippers for probably the last time cause my new pony went nuts as soon as they were near his head! Would they get through a connemara coat? He's already had a blanket clip in Sept and I've just this week done a full clip but the hair under his belly was quite thick, not crazy so just what you would expect for a Connie who'd been wearing a couple rugs and already clipped! 
Very tempted by the whole cordless/battery thing and if they're quiet I might be able to finally do his head


----------



## hogged cob (31 October 2010)

Yes, I have some of these and have done a full clip on my Dales X Cob, the only thing I find is the on and off switch is in a funny place and you can turn them off by accident when using them.  Other than that they are brilliant.


----------



## almrc (31 October 2010)

oh dear, IMO these clippers are awful! I bought 2 pairs at separate times, one battery one mains, both as bad as each other, really awful and will never be buying any of that make again!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (31 October 2010)

I've just bought a set of the battery-pack Harmony clippers. Having only used hired clippers before (quite a heavyweight one, can't remember what make) I thought I'd get my own clippers coz if you hire them its normally just for one day, which can put a bit of pressure on to get the job done all at once.

So these are my first set of clippers. On the info it just said to charge the battery for a set time, 14 hours I think it was? Didn't say anything about "conditioning", so I just charged up and started clipping.

Horse looked awful, totally RSPCA case. Tram-lines everywhere, which I didn't get as badly with the hired clippers, if I remember rightly. 

There are two speeds on these clippers: and no information anywhere that I can find about which speed to use and with which blade.

Also (as someone else has said) its very easy for the pressure of your hand to hit the "off" switch - poor design IMO, and very annoying when it happens.

Like the battery pack and no trailing wires; mine can be a bit jumpy to do (especially legs) and I have to clip on my own, so much better if you're solo clipping, plus much safer too. 

I guess I will get the hang of it; the trick perhaps is to not be in too much of a hurry - I've been doing a bit every day rather than one fell swoop, and this seems to work better. Also need to get the feel of the clippers generally and make sure you overlap the clip and keep even pressure. 

Mine was professionally clipped some six weeks ago; so this isn't cutting into winter coat, he's a traddie cob with feathers (legs were clipped too) and I just wonder whether these clippers would be man enough for doing heavy feathers; would probably consider hiring a pair if it was a first clip and then keeping on top of it with the battery-pack.


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (21 January 2014)

I got some new ones but have no instruction manual with them.. I know the basics of oil before use etc, can anyone tell me if there are any major things to know about them? I'm a clipping newbie!


----------

